# I've been wondering for years.. what type am I? INFJ, ENFP, INFP, INTP, ENTP?



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Raawx said:


> That would certainly be indicative of INFJ. I'm sure perception has influenced your decision a little, but if you believe yourself to be one, I can't quite comment much on it.
> 
> You do have the soothingness and calmness to your character that I associate with INFJ's. You remind me, in some ways, of @RunForCover07.


Wow, that's interesting. I theorized that it would be indicative of an NFP type. 

Do you mean my perception of being INFJ? I've told some people that I may be INFJ, but they didn't really buy it. It's making me wonder if I am not objectively analyzing myself enough.

I don't know who you are, RunForCover07, but hello, nice to meet you! :kitteh:

I've been told that very often (that I am very calming and warm). I'm always trying to be as accommodating to others as possible, so it would make sense!


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

moths said:


> Wow, that's interesting. I theorized that it would be indicative of an NFP type.
> 
> Do you mean my perception of being INFJ? I've told some people that I may be INFJ, but they didn't really buy it. It's making me wonder if I am not objectively analyzing myself enough.
> 
> ...


At this point, I'm not sure if I'll be of any more use to you! I would just recommend that you explore the INFJ forums, descriptions or what have you. The Cognitive Functions forum is my favorite as well; be sure to take a gander there as well.


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Raawx said:


> See, an ENFP would have a VERY hard time "door-slamming" people. I have gotten into massive fights with an ENFJ friend of mine, and we're still friends. I just have a very very hard time telling people no, and letting them go. I just always believe that there is good in them.
> 
> Also, another resource to explore. I believe you would be a Beta type (INFp).


Ah, this is tough. I agree with that statement, that there is good in every human being. I've studied those without empathy (notably, serial killers), and even then, I don't think they're necessarily "bad" people, just people who got a little lost along the way. (Though, I am prone to personal bias on this as those with a lack of empathy hits close to home for me). Though one must also take into consideration the effects of a relationship unto you, not just their innate goodness. I know people who are in on and off again relationships, and I just can't understand it. They're delaying the inevitable. Why continue to fool yourself into it again and again? 

I have this stalker... I've been putting off telling them that I feel as if he is over-stepping boundaries, however I've failed to do so for a year! This is because he hasn't done anything necessarily BAD, he's just been very... persistent and... aware of where I am all the time. I am bad at saying no too, in fear of hurting the other person, especially if they are sincerely trying to be a good person. (He's kind, just a little creepy)

Ooh, yes I've scored as INFp on socionics tests and related to the profile very, very well. I'm reading this and it fits me incredibly well, too! Especially about romance. "A relationship is felt to be "lacking" if not accompanied by intense demonstrations of emotions." This is actually why I broke up with my ex! (Sorry... I feel like I've had a revelation and things are coming together, haha!)


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Raawx said:


> At this point, I'm not sure if I'll be of any more use to you! I would just recommend that you explore the INFJ forums, descriptions or what have you. The Cognitive Functions forum is my favorite as well; be sure to take a gander there as well.


Aw, that sounds so sad! Humans don't need to be a utility! 

I really, sincerely appreciate your help. Your guidance has really significantly helped me understand who I am. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me out! 

I hope you have a lovely day! Also, I read your thread-- I hope I could be of assistance to you on determining your type, but you seem more knowledgable than I am, haha! Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

moths said:


> Aw, that sounds so sad! Humans don't need to be a utility!
> 
> I really, sincerely appreciate your help. Your guidance has really significantly helped me understand who I am. Thank you so much for taking the time to help me out!
> 
> I hope you have a lovely day! Also, I read your thread-- I hope I could be of assistance to you on determining your type, but you seem more knowledgable than I am, haha! Good luck with your endeavors!


I don't really mind! I'm just glad that I could be of assistance. 

Thank you, that's awful sweet of you. :blushed:


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

Raawx said:


> I don't really mind! I'm just glad that I could be of assistance.
> 
> Thank you, that's awful sweet of you. :blushed:


No problem! I figured if I couldn't help you, I could at least show my gratitude and wish you well! 

I feel like I can say with certainty that I am INFJ, now, actually. Everything is starting to make sense... it's a bit crazy!


----------



## moths (May 10, 2014)

"An Ni user will do something my colleagues and I call the "Ni drift." When they do this, you will see they move their eyes to the upper left corner. It is kind of a dreamy like look, think JD from scrubs, it's exactly like that (Which is cool because he is an INFJ character.) This means that the person is introverting to check their Ni model for more information. "

Wow. I know I already determined my type so there's no need to post here, but I just need to vent about how everything just makes sense! I never knew this was Ni at work. Eyes drifting to the upper left corner... this is literally me, ALL THE TIME. Haha!


----------



## McFluff (Feb 17, 2016)

If you have to wonder whether you have an I or an E at the front of your type...you're extroverted.


----------

